# Need newest version of ZFS - STABLE or RELEASE?



## Fleet (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello,

I'm going to maintain some production servers running FreeBSD 9.1. I want them to always run the newest version of ZFS, should I run STABLE or can I somehow use STABLE ZFS in RELEASE? The IOPS of the servers are important for business.


----------



## dave (Mar 18, 2013)

If you are going to run production servers, you would be strongly advised to stick with RELEASE.


----------



## Fleet (Mar 18, 2013)

dave said:
			
		

> If you are going to run production servers, you would be strongly advised to stick with RELEASE.



But I can install and use STABLE ZFS in a RELEASE install, right?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2013)

Fleet said:
			
		

> But I can install and use STABLE ZFS in a RELEASE install, right?



No.


----------



## kpa (Mar 18, 2013)

ZFS is tightly integrated into the system and it can not be installed separately.


----------

